# Ruf Bug Stage II Brakes Tires Wheels



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Trying to begin organizing all the mods completed for a Major Press Release this Spring! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry for all the separate "individual" topics.
This is the recently completed Brake/Wheel/Tire Upgrade.
*Front Brakes: 6 Piston Ruf Tuned Brembo Calipers w/Hawk Performance Ferro-Carbon Pads, and ECS 14.1" light weight 2 piece vented Cross- Drilled/Slotted Floating Rotors. We also took this opportunity to add a pair of VF Engineering Sway Bar End Links to hold everything together with the Eibach Front Sway:*








*Rear Brakes: Ruf Tuned 337/20AE Rear Calipers and Carriers w/Hawk Performance Ceramic Pads, and ECS 12.1" light weight 2 piece floating 308x22mm vented Cross-Drilled/Slotted Floating Rotors:*








*Front Wheels & Tires: 19 x 8.5” Ruf Wheel Set, Et56, 22mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et34), 235x35x19’s ContiSport Contact 3's:*








*Rear Wheels & Tires: 19 x 10” Ruf Wheel Set, Et66, 30mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et36), 255x30x19’s ContiSport Contact 3's:*








*Stainless Steel Lines and Super Blue Racing Fluid & OEM Ruf/Porsche Black Anodized Lugs & Wheel Locks used:*








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Brakes Tires Wheels (HollywoodsBug)*

Looking good but what's up with the threads ? You could have put it all in one...








Now you just need to lower it


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Brakes Tires Wheels (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looking good but what's up with the threads ? You could have put it all in one...








Now you just need to lower it

Yeah I know............sorry. Just collecting all my thoughts before getting everything ready for the RUF BUG STAGE II Unveiling!








Once everything's done, I've got to get some *real pictures* to post.
By the way, I'm as low as I want to go. 1.5". No rubbing, scraping, and I don't have to take out a couple of planks to pull in and out of my driveway!








"Hollywood"


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So badass.


----------

